# My little bench



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I cleaned the grinder for the coffeeomega sample tomorrow then I realised I'm quite lucky so here's my pride & joy.

Also a cheeky disco lit shot


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice set-up









What is mythos like for single dosing?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The bench only looks little because there's a Mythos on it!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Love that musica! Grinder ain't bad either


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Single dosing is awkward but it can be done. I don't bother though. It's not really a grinder for single dosing.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Single dosing is awkward but it can be done. I don't bother though. It's not really a grinder for single dosing.


With you there , 150 -200g in , leaves the grind consistent and super fast .


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

love the musica - thinking of acquiring one soon

where did you get yours from?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Fevmeister said:


> love the musica - thinking of acquiring one soon
> 
> where did you get yours from?


Coffee italia, however if I can get a good used double boiler I could be moving mine on.


----------

